# Where is the diagnostic socket?



## hmh

My Fiat 2.5 turbo (1996 A-class B524) has developed a problem doubtless related to the fuel injection system and a red warning light is permanently illuminated on the dash. 
However, my Fiat garage is quite unable to locate the socket to plug in their computer and localise the problem. Their line is that the bodywork is totally Hymer and Hymer has tucked it away somewhere - but where?
Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

First thought would be to ring a Hymer dealer, and ask them, unless it's featured in lone of the manuals with it.



Kev.


----------



## androidGB

If it's the OBD2 socket, and assuming you have one, the connector must be located within three feet of the driver and must not require any tools to be revealed. Look under the dash and behind ashtrays.


Andrew

PS It might also be advisable to find another garage


----------



## sideways

this is only a suggestion,i think your camper at 1996 will be pre ecu controlled and may not have a socket for diagnostics.


----------



## Spacerunner

Stand naked in front of a full length mirror. Turn your back to the mirror.

Now touch your toes......and BEHOLD!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## karlb

sideways said:


> this is only a suggestion,i think your camper at 1996 will be pre ecu controlled and may not have a socket for diagnostics.


thats what i was thinking but surely fiat know best! :roll:


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

Either of these.....

1. Kick plate of the footwells either driver or passenger.

2. Just under the dash, near the steering column (will be 'loose' electrical connector block.

3. Glovebox area/Fusebox - chaek for pull off panels above and below the glovebox.

4. Engine bay - look for block with either nothing connected, or one having a blanking cover.

Sorry i can't tell you exactly, but that is generally where they should be!


----------



## goggs

I do believe you've not got an an Ecu as Sideways says. So no diagnostic socket.  
But to be sure, check in engine compartment, left or right side for the black box with wiring harness attatched. 
Iv'e an eirlier 1992 2.5TD and its got none.


----------



## hmh

Thanks all of you for the helpful (and not-so-helpful) comments!
The garage obviously expects to find a socket and did say they would contact Hymer. I was just hoping to point them in the right direction and, thanks to you lot, have several directions to check. 
Spacerunner...Have done the mirror check and it's definitely not that (cheeky sod!) :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner

hmh said:


> Thanks all of you for the helpful (and not-so-helpful) comments!
> The garage obviously expects to find a socket and did say they would contact Hymer. I was just hoping to point them in the right direction and, thanks to you lot, have several directions to check.
> Spacerunner...Have done the mirror check and it's definitely not that (cheeky sod!) :roll:


Nah, nor was mine.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayc

Will any of this previous post help you?
www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-53329-.html


----------



## hmh

To anyone still listening.............

I started this thread some time ago and it has only just resolved itself. I thought there could be someone there interested in the outcome.

Six weeks passed at the local diesel specialist and he was unable to find the socket. Six weeks largely our own fault as we were away touring Sardinia I should add. He suggested taking the vehicle to a Fiat specialist which I duly did. (The nearest Hymer specialist is 200 km away).

Another six weeks at the local Fiat dealer failed to find the socket but the pump was removed, checked and found OK. Initial fault unresolved however and no more ideas forthcoming of what to do next.

Finally, I was recommended to another local Fiat garage, a typical one-man-band affair) who completed the repair in just three days. He told me:

At this period only German and Swiss vehicles were fitted with full electronic management systems. Mine is a German import.

The socket was found easily enough beneath the passengers seat. He did the logical thing and followed the wiring.

The fault was a sender that controls the tick-over. He'd never known one fail before so was surprised but the vehicle is now running perfectly.

Moral to story? The guy that engages brain is so much more effective than the one working behind a flashy facade.

Finally, if by chance, there is anyone with a Fiat camper problem near Brive (and that's not far from popular Dordogne) don't contemplate the main Fiat dealer but go instead to Philippe Mercier of Fiat Techni Auto. Tel: 05 55 23 38 81


----------



## bobandjane

> Moral to story? The guy that engages brain is so much more effective than the one working behind a flashy facade.
> 
> Could not agree more. :lol: Glad you got it sorted. Bob.


----------



## eribiste

Thanks for the update hmh. It really helps us all when a techie problem crops up that seems hard to resolve. All these little bits of knowledge are little jewels to the home service hand. They are also the sort of thing that keeps the individual specialist working for himself that little bit ahead of the might of the dealer networks.

Glad you got it sorted.

Happy holidays,

Eribiste


----------



## Spacerunner

bobandjane said:


> Moral to story? The guy that engages brain is so much more effective than the one working behind a flashy facade.
> 
> Could not agree more. :lol: Glad you got it sorted. Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> Not always true!
> 
> Touring in France the ECU warning light started flashing when stopping in Florac. I tootled down to the nearest garage, which was a Renault franchisee.
> Although they could not help with my Fiat, they were kind enough to point me to the nearest Fiat dealer some 75 km down the mountain road!!
> Two hours later I arrived, unaanounced, at the Fiat dealer in Ales. A brand new 'flashy facade' main dealership.
> Three (!) guys immediately set to work to cure the problem and within 40 minutes. problem was cured at a cost of 47 euros and I was back on the road to Florac.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stanner

Spacerunner said:


> bobandjane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moral to story? The guy that engages brain is so much more effective than the one working behind a flashy facade.
> 
> Could not agree more. :lol: Glad you got it sorted. Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> Not always true!
> 
> Touring in France the ECU warning light started flashing when stopping in Florac. I tootled down to the nearest garage, which was a Renault franchisee.
> Although they could not help with my Fiat, they were kind enough to point me to the nearest Fiat dealer some 75 km down the mountain road!!
> Two hours later I arrived, unaanounced, at the Fiat dealer in Ales. A brand new 'flashy facade' main dealership.
> Three (!) guys immediately set to work to cure the problem and within 40 minutes. problem was cured at a cost of 47 euros and I was back on the road to Florac.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes flashy facades also have brains that can be engaged.
Click to expand...


----------



## andygrisswell

CS2 socket on the ECU right hand side of the engine bay


----------



## thedog

hmh said:


> My Fiat 2.5 turbo (1996 A-class B524) has developed a problem doubtless related to the fuel injection system and a red warning light is permanently illuminated on the dash.
> However, my Fiat garage is quite unable to locate the socket to plug in their computer and localise the problem. Their line is that the bodywork is totally Hymer and Hymer has tucked it away somewhere - but where?
> Does anyone have any ideas?


I have a fiat 2.8jtd with the same problem garage took a plastic panel just below the steering wheel away and the electric socket was there my problem was an injector fault which i was told was not uncommon hope this helps not a cheap change.


----------

